# Rocky_2



## rocky53204 (Sep 6, 2018)

*File Name*: Rocky_2

*File Submitter*: rocky53204</p >

*File Submitted*: 09 Sep 2018

*File Category*: Slingshots

Similar to a past submission but sized for an adult hand.
Handle is about 6" long. Material is 5/8" Baltic plywood.
Freely use for personal or commercial use.
Cut on my CNC router machine and designed with Vectric software.
I will post an svg file to open clipart.org.

Click here to download this file


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You're gettin' there.


----------

